# Banana for scale



## TropicalAquarist (Jun 9, 2015)

LOL this is the kind of thing you can wear as a necklace around your neck, haha


----------



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

TropicalAquarist said:


> LOL this is the kind of thing you can wear as a necklace around your neck, haha


That's way better than flava flav's idea of a necklace around his neck - lol


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd report any changes but uhh... It's anubias and java fern. There aren't any. No noticeable algae either. 

I mean, there might be copepods, but they're probably still too small to see

EDIT: On second thought, when the light hits it just right, you can totally see itty bitty moving things just catching the light. Sweet, stocking is done.


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

But how many watts per gallon???


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Doc7 said:


> But how many watts per gallon???


Well it IS 3" away from a Finnex Fugeray... :grin2:

Its' not directly in the path of light though, so it's actually only low light I'm guessing


----------



## TankedJay (Apr 11, 2017)

I like these miniature plant setups! very detailed light handed work


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

How big is that banana? Need to put another banana next to it for true size.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Well one of the anubias is getting a new leaf, so I think I get to call this a successful tank? Not much to take a picture of though.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Video update this time. Added some larger copepods from my pond. Soothing.
https://youtu.be/NYqUGpMZWxw


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

New tank syndrome and an algae bloom have struck the tank. I've started a very careful-ish Excel regimen so hopefully that clears up. Unfortunately the daphnia are doing well, they've given birth (they do parthanogenetic live births) and the young are quite visible. 

One of the anubias has just about grown a full new leaf, so obviously something is correct in this little bottle. Even the java fern is slightly and slowly growing a new leaf. 









And another video update. No talking again, just bouncing daphnia. Apologies for the shaky camera
https://youtu.be/zUlKpajUC3c


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Just wanted to update this. It's now sitting on a windowsill, and it's been ages since the last water change. There appears to be a thriving population of inverts, and the plants have done extremely well. Very little algae, I believe all there is is just a little greenspot. I did add a tiny MTS at one point, and it seems happy in there as well.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks good, but where's the banana?


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Btw...

This is still going. Still needing basically no care at all


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

It's like a ship in a bottle! Very nice.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow after all this time, it looks awesome!

Yeah the plants appear to have been growing some. what type of animals do you see in there?


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

As far as I can tell, one 1/4" ramshorn I don't remember ever adding myself is the only active life I can see. I'm assuming the daphnia and such left eggs that may/would hatch someday. 

Plants have well over doubled in size, and there's a distinct layer of snail waste on top of the substrate that's well its way to becoming substrate itself. I did have to add a single pellet of osmocote in December though


----------



## hyperheide (Oct 3, 2020)

Very nice project. I definitely share your interest in the very small things.
I think I almost spend more time watching daphnia, cyclops and other small moving things than for watching my fish.


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

This is so interesting. Please keep us updated as the years go by.


----------

